# MP's debate on the potential decommissioning of ivf in the NHS - Have your say



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

"Is it fair that IVF access should be determined by a series of local rationing and budgetary decisions or is it a medical entitlement that should be available to all?" - See more at: https://britishfertilitysociety.org.uk/2017/01/11/inform-the-house-of-commons-debate-on-ivf-and-other-nhs-fertility-services/#sthash.gkqIseDS.dpuf

This is a F.B. Hosted discussion to inform MPs before they debate the potential decommissioning of ivf & other services within the nhs. Have your say !! (Discussion link at the bottom of the above link)

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

